# hey Lyft, I'm not driving more than 10 min to pick up



## Kennedy C (Jun 28, 2015)

So please stop with these 25+ minutes away picks ups. 
Especially since I'm only getting a 75/25 split. FOH 

Do you really think I'm driving 35 minutes to pick up a pax? hahahah


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Kennedy C said:


> So please stop with these 25+ minutes away picks ups.
> Especially since I'm only getting a 75/25 split. FOH
> 
> Do you really think I'm driving 35 minutes to pick up a pax? hahahah


It's even MORE hilarious if you are at the time sitting in +600% PT, but Lyft decides to briefly filter you to XL-only or Premier-only and give you half an hour away pings.....

Then you switch over to uber, get your pax, and they tell they USUALLY use lyft, but darn thing wasn't working right (50 / 50 truth or surge avoidance)


----------



## CTridz (Feb 20, 2017)

Kennedy C said:


> So please stop with these 25+ minutes away picks ups.
> Especially since I'm only getting a 75/25 split. FOH
> 
> Do you really think I'm driving 35 minutes to pick up a pax? hahahah


If I have to drive more than 10 min to pickup a passenger, I'm likely to actually lose money by accepting that ride due to gas and maintenance expenses. Especially since those pickups are typically not in a primetime area.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

I think Lyft is catching on to our avoidance of 10+ minute drives to the pax. Several times the ping has said 6-8 minutes away so I accept. Google Maps or Waze loads with the drive time and it says 12-20 minute drive time. I have no idea what mapping system Lyft is using to get drive times.


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver (Feb 26, 2017)

Kennedy C said:


> So please stop with these 25+ minutes away picks ups.
> Especially since I'm only getting a 75/25 split. FOH
> 
> Do you really think I'm driving 35 minutes to pick up a pax? hahahah


I know, and especially when it's at rush hour, and that request is impossible to determine the actual time it could take.


----------



## doorman1 (Oct 27, 2016)

I took a gamble on a pick up 15 minutes away, wanted to do a couple of rides before my 3pm shift at JOB......It was a request for PLUS so I guess I was the closest Large vehicle around. Got Lucky with this one!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lyft has taken away the ETA from the ping screen here. So unless you happen to recognise the street name on the ping screen, it's pot luck as to how far away the pax is. Could be 1 minute away, or 10, or 30. Who knows?

All I can do is accept the ping and then, if the pickup's too far, kill the Lyft app, ignore any incoming calls from the pax and switch over to Uber until they get bored/frustrated enough to cancel.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

If it requires you to get on the freeway, it's going to be a long pickup. 

Know your city and how busy traffic might be at the time of request.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

elelegido said:


> All I can do is accept the ping and then, if the pickup's too far, kill the Lyft app, ignore any incoming calls from the pax and switch over to Uber until they get bored/frustrated enough to cancel.


That's an interesting loophole so you're not exactly cancelling rides. I might give it a shot.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

macchiato said:


> Know your city and how busy traffic might be at the time of request.


I look at the address of the ping and I know how long it will take me. If it is too far, I let it expire. Lyft sends me all sorts of nastygrams, but I read and delete. It might be profitable to chase fifteen minutes in the exurbs for a trip, but in the closer suburbs or the City, not only is it not profitable, but they might not even be there by the time that you get there. I do not care if it is a fifty mile trip on a 4X surge, no trip is worth Jack if it *ain't there when you get there.*


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

It’s too bad in the app you can’t set a reasonable limit on how far you’re willing to drive to give someone a ride. (like 10-15 mins)


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SailingWithThe Breeze said:


> It's too bad in the app you can't set a reasonable limit on how far you're willing to drive to give someone a ride. (like 10-15 mins)


That can be done. MyTaxi has that feature......had had it since 2012, at least.......................


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Lyft has taken away the ETA from the ping screen here. So unless you happen to recognise the street name on the ping screen, it's pot luck as to how far away the pax is. Could be 1 minute away, or 10, or 30. Who knows?
> 
> All I can do is accept the ping and then, if the pickup's too far, kill the Lyft app, ignore any incoming calls from the pax and switch over to Uber until they get bored/frustrated enough to cancel.


What?

When????

I haven't driven Lyft since Sunday night/Monday morning (both LA and OC), but ETAs were still there on my last ping


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Adieu said:


> What?
> 
> When????
> 
> I haven't driven Lyft since Sunday night/Monday morning (both LA and OC), but ETAs were still there on my last ping


Could be an SF "feature".


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Could be an SF "feature".


Cute.

Wait...weren't you socal?? Or did you move?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Adieu said:


> Cute.
> 
> Wait...weren't you socal?? Or did you move?


Yes, and yes. Probably moving back down there. Too cold here; Sometimes you have to scrape ice off the windshield in the morning. WTF.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I miss snow for 6-7 months a year.... air feels fresher.


Plus some of the more stupid people go to sleep and never wake up. Win-win.


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

drivininsac said:


> I think Lyft is catching on to our avoidance of 10+ minute drives to the pax. Several times the ping has said 6-8 minutes away so I accept. Google Maps or Waze loads with the drive time and it says 12-20 minute drive time. I have no idea what mapping system Lyft is using to get drive times.


Yes... I have had those too


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

drivininsac said:


> I think Lyft is catching on to our avoidance of 10+ minute drives to the pax. Several times the ping has said 6-8 minutes away so I accept. Google Maps or Waze loads with the drive time and it says 12-20 minute drive time. I have no idea what mapping system Lyft is using to get drive times.


Well like I said in another thread, its funny (though not ha-ha funny) that this is Lyft's answer to drivers complaining about pings being 20-30 minutes away. "Upset that its 20-30 minutes away? Well we'll take away the ability to see how far away it is! How you like THEM apples!"

Does Uber do this? I know they have their own problems, but Lyft sabotaging their own drivers like this is sure to give drivers incentive to try and find work outside of Lyft.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

If they would either raise minimum fares or include a distant pickup fee, the problem would be solved. These companies refuse to do anything that puts more money to the driver.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

If it's during Rush Hour and the pickup time estimate is 9 minutes or more... DOUBLE IT.


----------



## Kennedy C (Jun 28, 2015)

another perfect example. Seriously.... I'm gonna drive 32 minutes to pick up a fare. C'mon man!


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

i dont what is wrong with you people.... I happily drive 20-25 minutes to pick up the lazy bastard who cant walk 1/2 mile, and because it only costs a minimum and will just ping a driver.....


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

I drew a conclusion last night...I am in the busy Dallas market, and I got a Lyft request that was really far away, and it was busy last night. The request was 15 miles / 20 minutes or so. HOWEVER, I did notice that PAX rating was a 3.0 - perhaps those pings went to closer drivers, and they just ignored them, and ultimately the request kept going further and further out? Maybe that's why we get far requests? I will keep an eye out to see what the PAX rating is, and whether it's correlated to distance... 
Kennedy, what was that PAX rating, if you recall?


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

macchiato said:


> If it requires you to get on the freeway, it's going to be a long pickup.
> 
> Know your city and how busy traffic might be at the time of request.


There is no way to learn every city in their state


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

MrMikeNC said:


> Does Uber do this? I know they have their own problems, but Lyft sabotaging their own drivers like this is sure to give drivers incentive to try and find work outside of Lyft.


Locally, I usually don't get 15+ minute pings from Uber (and Uber's never hidden the arrival time) unless it's from far outlying areas or demand is just crazy and the other drivers are all on trips.


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

Kennedy C said:


> So please stop with these 25+ minutes away picks ups.
> Especially since I'm only getting a 75/25 split. FOH
> 
> Do you really think I'm driving 35 minutes to pick up a pax? hahahah


In NJ, got a 19 min ping, took it on the way to Philly anyway. 2.7 uber to PHL
Pax paid over 80, I got 56. Left PHL, got another uber, normal to kop for 34. 3 Ubers today over $100


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Due to the false arrival time estimates Lyft gives I have decided to make the cutoff at less than 7 minutes away as my max time. 7+minute pings have been closer to 12+ minutes after navigating city streets & traffic. Beyond that the further away you get from the "boost zone" the less likely there is any boost on the assigned trip. Since we can't see boost on the ping I am not taking that increased risk.


----------



## Kennedy C (Jun 28, 2015)

OPTIONCB said:


> I drew a conclusion last night...I am in the busy Dallas market, and I got a Lyft request that was really far away, and it was busy last night. The request was 15 miles / 20 minutes or so. HOWEVER, I did notice that PAX rating was a 3.0 - perhaps those pings went to closer drivers, and they just ignored them, and ultimately the request kept going further and further out? Maybe that's why we get far requests? I will keep an eye out to see what the PAX rating is, and whether it's correlated to distance...
> Kennedy, what was that PAX rating, if you recall?


I don't remember exactly, but to be honest, I don't think that's the issue in this market. Lyft is pretty new and drivers are around. However, not nearly the coverage that uber has, thus the extended mileage requests. I'll keep an eye on it next time tho.


----------



## Anonymous278 (Mar 15, 2017)

drivininsac said:


> I think Lyft is catching on to our avoidance of 10+ minute drives to the pax. Several times the ping has said 6-8 minutes away so I accept. Google Maps or Waze loads with the drive time and it says 12-20 minute drive time. I have no idea what mapping system Lyft is using to get drive times.


google maps give you the straight most direct directions. Lyft is partnered with Waze which gives you the fastest route.


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

Adieu said:


> It's even MORE hilarious if you are at the time sitting in +600% PT, but Lyft decides to briefly filter you to XL-only or Premier-only and give you half an hour away pings.....
> 
> Then you switch over to uber, get your pax, and they tell they USUALLY use lyft, but darn thing wasn't working right (50 / 50 truth or surge avoidance)


I wish Lyft could get their logistics tight.....they would be the preferred company to work for if they could. I told them the same thing in an email. I'm not driving 25 mins to take a rider 2 miles. It's outrageous.......they should pay me for my drive time there If they want to satisfy the rider......in the long run it may be their undoing.........also....the whole map acceptance thing is so driver unfriendly.....I have to be a detective to figure out where the town the pickup is in when the app first pings me.....very unsafe and distracting when it happens and I'm driving..........they should just show the pickup town upfront like Uber does and stop trying to be sneaky about it!!!!


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Kennedy C said:


> So please stop with these 25+ minutes away picks ups.
> Especially since I'm only getting a 75/25 split. FOH
> 
> Do you really think I'm driving 35 minutes to pick up a pax? hahahah


I don't even go past 6mins unless it's a second,third,or fourth pax in a Lyft line,which "unfortunately" you can't decline


----------



## DJ-916 (Feb 24, 2016)

I had a request over 25 minutes away this weekend and it was even in a completely different region. I was driving in Davis which is part of the 
Sacramento region and the request was in Vacaville which is in the SF region. Then I looked at the pax app and there was another car in Vacaville. I called the pax and told them to cancel and re-request. If I wasn't working guarantees, I wouldn't of accepted in the first place......


----------



## Hokie92 (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks for the tips. I toggle between Western burbs and O'Hare. I have learned now not to accept >6 or 7 minutes distance to accept pax request. Sitting at the tnp lot @ O'Hare, I ignore Uber requests that are not airport pickups. I tend to think that Lyft pax are more likely to give gratuity than cheap Uber pax that should be taking the bus. Lately, I have been turning off Uber app at O'Hare.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Kennedy C said:


> So please stop with these 25+ minutes away picks ups.
> Especially since I'm only getting a 75/25 split. FOH
> 
> Do you really think I'm driving 35 minutes to pick up a pax? hahahah


I don't go more than 6 mins for regular rides and 5 mins for lines unless it's the second or third person, in which case it's unavoidable.I hate dead miles


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Pretty soon with all these long distance pings, Ill be doing Ontario airport pickups when Im in Palm springs, lol nothing like a 70 min ping haha


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Kennedy C said:


> So please stop with these 25+ minutes away picks ups.
> Especially since I'm only getting a 75/25 split. FOH
> 
> Do you really think I'm driving 35 minutes to pick up a pax? hahahah


I drive for Uber and Lyft. I received a ping for Lyft and hit accept before I looked. They expected me to drive 40 minutes for a pickup. I immediately canceled. If they want me to drive this far, start paying for mileage to puckup


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

They aren't going to stop, nor are they going to pay us.....it is up to us to filter the ridiculous from the sublime, when it comes to which rides we are willing to accept and not alow LYFT to bully us into thinking that we must accept the ride or potentially face deactivation. Truth is, they need to tighten their shit and realize that most of us are well qualified and experienced drivers who don't have to put up with their bullying and threatening tactics. Some of the rides they think we should take pretty much amounts to volunteerism. I, for one, don't put up with it. I will only accept the rides that make sense and have a monetary incentive.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

Two days ago, I received a ping for someone that was 41 minutes away and I would have had to pay a non-reimbursable toll to get across a bridge just to get there. If I wanted to avoid the toll, it would have taken me at least an hour to get there. 

Ridiculous Lyft!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

OPTIONCB said:


> I drew a conclusion last night...I am in the busy Dallas market, and I got a Lyft request that was really far away, and it was busy last night. The request was 15 miles / 20 minutes or so. HOWEVER, I did notice that PAX rating was a 3.0 - perhaps those pings went to closer drivers, and they just ignored them, and ultimately the request kept going further and further out? Maybe that's why we get far requests? I will keep an eye out to see what the PAX rating is, and whether it's correlated to distance...
> Kennedy, what was that PAX rating, if you recall?


Btw, yeah, some of the further out Lyft Plus requests, while not low rated, are low RATERS (took some on DFs)

They simply ain't got anyone else to ping


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Just remember to ALWAYS screenshot long distance pings if you can so if theres ever a issue that comes with with Lyft or etc that you have proof to show the time and where the ping was at and how far away it is. Doesn't take much space on the phone at all.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Kennedy C said:


> So please stop with these 25+ minutes away picks ups.
> Especially since I'm only getting a 75/25 split. FOH
> 
> Do you really think I'm driving 35 minutes to pick up a pax? hahahah


I got a 20 min ping after lyft switched the trip taking away the one in the city next to mine. All of the sudden WAZE throws up this REROUTING bar and I'm like what is going on and flip back to the Lyft app and now I've gotta drive to north county. It was early in the AM, so no traffic, but was not expecting that switched trip stuff at all.


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

Last night I got a 42 minute ping for a Plus ride. If you are familiar with Dallas, I was near Preston/Parkwood and 121, and pickup was in east BF Denton! I stared at it mesmerized for about 8 seconds.... is this real? Why would I drive 40 miles for this s-h-%^? I think my mouth was open, and then luckily the person cancelled the ride right away. I suspect they were doing the same thing I was also. I am waiting for the Oklahoma City pickup from Dallas ...


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

Kennedy C said:


> another perfect example. Seriously.... I'm gonna drive 32 minutes to pick up a fare. C'mon man!


Insanity at it's finest!!!!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Kennedy C said:


> another perfect example. Seriously.... I'm gonna drive 32 minutes to pick up a fare. C'mon man!


That sounds like a threat...

If you don't pick up this passenger, you're done on Lyft. Either way they've got you. What a POS company.


----------

